# job seeking in a town



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,
I haven't moved to Canada yet, my husband and I will be applying for WHP next year and although you never know what it will be like until you go and experience it but I'm trying to be as mentally prepared as possible before we leave Australia.

The plan is to move to Cochrane, a town in Alberta, because I have family members there and love the location. Should we expect it to be a lot harder to find jobs because we'll be living in a town? I'm aware that there will be less opportunities than in a city. I'm also hoping to make use of contacts that I already have in the town.

Has anyone else had experience of moving countries and living in a town?

Thanks, Sian


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

angel363 said:


> Hi,
> I haven't moved to Canada yet, my husband and I will be applying for WHP next year and although you never know what it will be like until you go and experience it but I'm trying to be as mentally prepared as possible before we leave Australia.
> 
> The plan is to move to Cochrane, a town in Alberta, because I have family members there and love the location. Should we expect it to be a lot harder to find jobs because we'll be living in a town? I'm aware that there will be less opportunities than in a city. I'm also hoping to make use of contacts that I already have in the town.
> ...


I moved to a small town in Ontario when I first came here but, that was many years ago. Networking is the best way to find a job in a smaller town so if you know people it should be somewhat easier. It's always good if the small town is within driving distance to a larger one too.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know people who moved to a small town (<5000 inhabitants) half a year ago, and up till now they weren't able to find a job (IT). But I also know people who moved to a city (100,000) who weren't able to find a job yet. It all depends on who you know and what kind of work experience you have. Because I know people who were job hunting for 2 months and he could choose from 4 jobs. 
What kind of jobs are you looking for? And start working on your network now (Linkedin can be helpfull for some jobs).


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

EVHB said:


> I know people who moved to a small town (<5000 inhabitants) half a year ago, and up till now they weren't able to find a job (IT). But I also know people who moved to a city (100,000) who weren't able to find a job yet. It all depends on who you know and what kind of work experience you have. Because I know people who were job hunting for 2 months and he could choose from 4 jobs.
> What kind of jobs are you looking for? And start working on your network now (Linkedin can be helpfull for some jobs).


I'm a teacher and have a contact already in the education department but I know teaching positions are hard to come by. I'm happy to do something different - an office job such as a secretary or a bank teller. My husband is a pharmacist - we'll be trying to get him sorted first as he really wants to use his qualifications where as I'm wanting to try something new.

Once the new year comes and we apply for our WHP, I think we'll start using our connections. I know a few people in different professions in the town so hoping that might help put me in touch with the types of people we need. You can only plan so much. 

Thanks EVHB and Cafreeb12 for contributing.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a teacher and have a contact already in the education department which is a good start but I know teaching positions are hard to come by. I'm happy to do something different - an office job such as a secretary or a bank teller. My husband is a pharmacist - we'll be trying to get him sorted first as he really wants to use his qualifications where as I'm wanting to try something new.

Once the new year comes and we apply for our WHP, I think we'll start using our connections. I know a few people in different professions in the town so hoping that might help put me in touch with the types of people we need. You can only plan so much. 

Thanks EVHB and Cafreeb12 for contributing.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

angel363 said:


> My husband is a pharmacist - we'll be trying to get him sorted first as he really wants to use his qualifications where as I'm wanting to try something new.


Pharmacists is a regulated position in Alberta, which means your husband will have to become registered with the Alberta College of Pharmacists. This will require an assessment of his existing credentials, studying, an evaluation exam, a language proficiency exam and recognized provincial work experience. All of this costs and takes time, hardly seems worth it on a one year WHP.


----------



## scuudz (Sep 13, 2011)

I echo some of the sentiments already expressed on this thread. Statistically speaking, there are fewer opportunities in towns when compared to cities. However, networking is easier in towns. For example, when I moved to a 'city' in NB (pop. 50-60k), my rugby coach at university ended up being the manager at an engineering firm where I was looking for employment. It definitely made getting an interview much easier.

I have also heard of cases where people have job-hunted for months in cities (Montreal) with no luck.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Pharmacists is a regulated position in Alberta, which means your husband will have to become registered with the Alberta College of Pharmacists. This will require an assessment of his existing credentials, studying, an evaluation exam, a language proficiency exam and recognized provincial work experience. All of this costs and takes time, hardly seems worth it on a one year WHP.


Thanks for your thoughts. We are aware of the registration process and costs for pharmacists. The WHP is valid for 2 years which is how long we are planning on staying.

Still have a bit of thinking and planning beforehand. I think networking will be the key.


----------

